

Show HN: Straight forward Kindle Fire battery status viewer - seymores

When I got my KF, it was a surprise to me the many taps to get to the battery level screen, so I put together a little battery status app.<p>It's free and I hope this helps somebody out there. Install by pointing your KF browser to the Download page.<p>https://github.com/seymores/Fire-Status
======
seymores
Link: <https://github.com/seymores/Fire-Status>

